# Best cam for stock heads



## kid_gto (Aug 2, 2010)

I am looking for a decent cam that does not require me to upgrade the heads. What cam will do the trick for me?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Year? Trans? Current mods? Future mods? Budet? Is it for track, street, DD?


----------



## kid_gto (Aug 2, 2010)

2006 6mt, future mods LT Headers, Intake and a custom tune. Street car


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Streetsweeper HT






Still need to verify piston clearance.


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow^^ sounds amazing.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Please don't pick a cam because of the sound that it makes, thats the worse thing to do.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree Comps Thumper line just seems rediculous to me. I can't believe that they would have a demand for sound based cams.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Please don't pick a cam because of the sound that it makes, thats the worse thing to do.


:agree

When Texas-Speed was tayloring my custom L92/LS3 heads-cam kit, the LAST thing they asked me was what I wanted it to sound like...... oh wait, they NEVER asked me that either......:cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You gotta admit it would be halarious to have a big ass cam sounding car only drop 400WHP on a dyno though... or run high 12s lol


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

Any size cam is ok just dont get anything stupid like like a LS6 cam or a GT2-3 cam b/c your a street car so you can go bigger and bennifit from spending the money on the cam.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06ls2GOAT said:


> Any size cam is ok just dont get anything stupid like like a LS6 cam or a GT2-3 cam b/c your a street car so you can go bigger and bennifit from spending the money on the cam.


Hater! I'm running the GT2/3 cam. I like putting down a tad under 400 and barely able to tell there is a cam. It is a really nice sleeper setup


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

I wouldn't pick a cam based on sound, just complimenting the car. I'll be lucky to even get a cam


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06ls2GOAT said:


> Any size cam is ok just dont get anything* stupid like like a LS6 cam or a GT2-3 cam* b/c your a street car so you can go bigger and bennifit from spending the money on the cam.


Hehehe, you wanna race?


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Hehehe, you wanna race?


Take your SC off and we can go!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06ls2GOAT said:


> Take your SC off and we can go!


Uhh noooo, its allways been run what you brung. Besides its just a stupid cam it can't hurt you. Even without the SC, I would still outrun a stock or somewhat modded LS2 with that cam.

But I can agree with you about the GT2-3 cam for a non FI LS2. For FI LS1/2 engine the GT2-3 is great, I known guys to put 700-800rwhp with FI with the GT2-3 cam.


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone that mods a lot of Chevy trucks said something to me about an ms3 cam? Anyone know of that cam?


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

stop forum hoping....lol....what about LG cams?i have heard of the LG G5X3 cam making 70RWHP


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey man, I need to know where to spend my money for when I get the car lol. May start picking up parts now for it


----------



## kid_gto (Aug 2, 2010)

So only one person actually answered my question. What is a good streetable cam for a LT, intake tune Goat. Stock heads


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ lol!!!!!


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the one I am looking at. I plan on running stock heads for a while too: Lingenfelter Performance Engineering: Lingenfelter GT2-3 Camshaft 350-383-427 LS1, LS2,LS3,LS6 207/220 .571/.578 w 1.7 rocker 118.5 CL


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

O-Fivecc said:


> This is the one I am looking at. I plan on running stock heads for a while too: Lingenfelter Performance Engineering: Lingenfelter GT2-3 Camshaft 350-383-427 LS1, LS2,LS3,LS6 207/220 .571/.578 w 1.7 rocker 118.5 CL


Look into something bigger if your staying N/A. The cam profile is not that much bigger than the LS2 stock cam. Its a great upgrade for a LS1 owner.

LS2 Cam: 204/211 .520/.520 @ 116


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish I went bigger then the GT2-3 cam for ny NA LS1 to be honest.


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome, not even my thread, but thank you, I guess I'll try to find something bigger. Not sure what though


----------



## afgun (Sep 30, 2010)

kid_gto said:


> So only one person actually answered my question. What is a good streetable cam for a LT, intake tune Goat. Stock heads


I have a 6.0L manual transmission. My performance mods are:

SNL cold air intake and 100mm MAF
Ported FAST92
Cam & springs
Kooks catted 1-3/4 long tubes
Bassanni cat-back
Monster L3 clutch

Heads haven't been off the car. 421 RWHP with a pretty smooth idle and excellent drivability (depends on your tuner!)

My cam is a 224/224 113 ICL with .600 or so net lift. Idle is set to about 800. Perfectly streetable for a DD.


----------



## dwmoore13 (Oct 23, 2010)

what do you guys think about a lingenfelter GT1-1 cam on a 2004 GTO with pacesetter longtubes, borla catback and a six speed manual tranny?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

dwmoore13 said:


> what do you guys think about a lingenfelter GT1-1 cam on a 2004 GTO with pacesetter longtubes, borla catback and a six speed manual tranny?


To big imo. Probably will need pistons with valve reliefs too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dwmoore13 said:


> what do you guys think about a lingenfelter GT1-1 cam on a 2004 GTO with pacesetter longtubes, borla catback and a six speed manual tranny?





06gtoin216 said:


> To big imo. Probably will need pistons with valve reliefs too.


^^He is right. Did you read the discription: *This cam should not be installed in LS engines without modifications to stock pistons. Piston to valve clearance should also be checked with aftermarket pistons*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Same advice I give to everyone for a cam. Contact Ed at FlowTech Inductions and have him grind one to for your mods and goals. Getting a cam off of internet "knowledge" and specs isn't the smartest way to go. BTW super big lift isn't needed for big power and a low LSA will bring the power curve down into the street RPM range better


----------



## papousr58 (Oct 16, 2014)

*gto camshafts*

hi i am new to the site.i just recently purchased an 06 gto.the car is an animal!!not like back in the day.i had a 1966 gto rag top 40 yrs. ago it was nothing like this one.this 06 is going to be a daily driver.i want a cam that makes power up to 6500 rpm.stock heads valve springs.this will need exhaust and intake.what cam would be a good choice.thanks for the advise in advance


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A V2 or a FTI StreetSweeper HT has proven to be good. The exhaust isn't necessary at all but you should go for long tube headers and high flow cats. Those will make a big difference and work with the cam.


----------

